# Pressure Canner Question



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been canning for over 20 years, but have only used Presto-type pressure canners. I've read a lot on this forum and others recommending the All American canner as being superior on a preparedness side due to not having the rubber gasket that could fail. I have always had the canners with only the weight, not the dial because I had heard that the dial needs to be checked each year to assure that it's accurate. In looking at the All American 921, it seems to have both a dial and a weight. Do you regulate it using the dial or the weight? If using the dial, do you need it adjusted periodically? Sorry if this question seems dense, but I'm trying to see if it makes sense for me to switch over to a new pressure canner. Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The wieght regulates the pressure, gauge be there as a infermation source. I get my gauge checked each year at the extension office, always been free.

Nothin wrong with other canners. The all american be heavy duty an it's greatest advantage be no gaskets. Ifin yer gonna do lots a cannin (I can alomost ever weekend) they be real nice ta have.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post OCH. So, if a crisis happened and you couldn't get your gauge checked, you could run the canner with just the weight to measure the pressure? I do can a lot, and think it might be a wise purchase. But I am interested in it being more sustainable in a crisis and I didn't want to trade needing to change the rubber gasket with needing to have a gauge checked each year.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Weigh the pro's and con's. Like OCH said if you do alot of canning then the heavy duty one is nice to have but he checks the regulater every year, just like you should be checking your seal every year. And then there is the price consideration. My wife and I have been useing the same Presto canner for more than twenty five years, which was inherited from her mother, who used it for about twenty five years. We just replaced the pressure gauge last week and it is still going strong.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd buy one or two replacement seals for the presto, store them in a hard plastic case so they cant get accidentally cut or otherwise maligned during storage. 

Then I'd go buy the All American! 

I love my AA and I'm really happy I got it, only on about 5 months or so right now, so I haven't looked up my county extension office to check the gauge, but I will next fall. So far I've got over 35 dozen batches through it, and I have 10 dozen jars to fill right now... got a bunch of jars and food today to can this weekend


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, yall can run it without a gauge if need be. Like I said, really there just fer a reference anywho. It's got a safety plug just in case. I get my gauge checked ever year cause it be free an I'm in that there extension office fer sumtin er another anywho. Ya can operate this canner without a gauge, by perty hard ta operate one what needs a gasket without it. Ya can store extra gaskets, but sooner er later there gonna go caput to.

They be a good investment ifin yer all gonna do lots a cannin. They can be past down from generation ta generation. 

I recommend em highly even though they be a bit expensive, but then, good tools are always worth the money ifin yer gonna use em. Just my two coppers worth.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. It looks like an All American is definitely in my future.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Been using an AA for years....love it!

Gasket??? what is his gasket thingy you have to be careful with and store and make sure it is good so you don't get hurt???


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Been using an AA for years....love it!

Gasket??? what is his gasket thingy you have to be careful with and store and make sure it is good so you don't get hurt???


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Not saying that an all american is or isn't worth the money but I could buy 3 lifetimes of extra gaskets for the premium a AA fetches.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Not saying that an all american is or isn't worth the money but I could buy 3 lifetimes of extra gaskets for the premium a AA fetches.


You've probably heard the parable about the man stuck in a warehouse full of canned food and in search of a can opener, well how good is a pressure canner which needs a gasket when a gasket can't be found?

As preppers I believe we should be planning our survival processes such that we lessen our dependency on the industrial supply chain. Growing your own food, or having the means to do so, will keep you safer than relying on supermarkets in a time of trouble, and the same applies to canning equipment - the less we have to depend on a fully functioning civilization the better we are.

The only way I would consider a gasket-type pressure canner is if I could stock up on 100 years worth of gaskets AND those gaskets didn't degrade simply from aging in storage, otherwise I'd go with technology which makes gaskets redundant.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> You've probably heard the parable about the man stuck in a warehouse full of canned food and in search of a can opener, well how good is a pressure canner which needs a gasket when a gasket can't be found?
> 
> As preppers I believe we should be planning our survival processes such that we lessen our dependency on the industrial supply chain. Growing your own food, or having the means to do so, will keep you safer than relying on supermarkets in a time of trouble, and the same applies to canning equipment - the less we have to depend on a fully functioning civilization the better we are.
> 
> The only way I would consider a gasket-type pressure canner is if I could stock up on 100 years worth of gaskets AND those gaskets didn't degrade simply from aging in storage, otherwise I'd go with technology which makes gaskets redundant.


Likewise a canner that someone can't afford to buy is worthless.

I'm 99% confident I can make a gasket should it come to that.

Maybe I'll practice.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> You've probably heard the parable about the man stuck in a warehouse full of canned food and in search of a can opener, well how good is a pressure canner which needs a gasket when a gasket can't be found?
> 
> As preppers I believe we should be planning our survival processes such that we lessen our dependency on the industrial supply chain. Growing your own food, or having the means to do so, will keep you safer than relying on supermarkets in a time of trouble, and the same applies to canning equipment - the less we have to depend on a fully functioning civilization the better we are.
> 
> The only way I would consider a gasket-type pressure canner is if I could stock up on 100 years worth of gaskets AND those gaskets didn't degrade simply from aging in storage, otherwise I'd go with technology which makes gaskets redundant.


Thanks for the insight Bobbb. Making my canning more self sustaining is the main reason for me looking into the AA canners. My question was to make sure that I wasn't replacing one weak link (gaskets) with another weak link (needing the gauge to can). I'm glad to hear that it runs just fine with the weight alone. I believe having the ability to grow and preserve your own food is the best way to live both now and after a crisis.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

The gasket pressure canners, you can make last longer by applying vasoline on the gasket after usage. I have one 38 years old, its still in very good shape. They are the older models.


----------

